# Hydration packs: taboo?



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

Hi there. I recently got into cycling, and have a number of hydration packs, as I am also an avid hiker. The question is: is it taboo to use hydration packs? Are members of the cycling community bottles only? I don't want them to look at me and be like "who is that guy?" 

Joking aside, I have a hydration pack that is just the right size for a 2L bladder, pump, tube, levers, and a couple odds and ends. However, are packs a big no-no with roadies, or am I good to go?


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a hydration pack on almost every ride. I drink more water when I use one and it also gives me 100% sunblock on at least part of my back. However, many bikers frown upon them. This topic shows up from time to time and triggers some banter on these forums but not quite as much as waving at other cyclists.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

Though I am probably about to open up a can of worms, what is the issue with waving at other cyclists?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Velominati ? The Rules



> *Rule #32*// *Humps are for camels: no hydration packs.*
> Hydration packs are never to be seen on a road rider’s body. No argument will be entered into on this. For MTB, they are cool.


Ride with whatever you need.

for MTB... it's more of a necessity, since bottles covered with dirt from the trail don't taste good (opening the valve with my teeth when I'm riding)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Use whatever you're comfortable with. MTB guys use them all the time, partly because of the mud issue, partly because it's harder to take your hand of the bars. For the converse reasons bottles work fine on road bikes, so packs are less necessary, so most roadies use bottles. And many of us do not like having weight on the upper back and shoulders when in the more horizontal road-bike riding position (personally, I hate it). Also, if you wear a jersey with pockets, the pack tends to interfere.

But do whatever works for you.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Bingo. Pretty much my take on the whole issue...



JCavilia said:


> Use whatever you're comfortable with. MTB guys use them all the time, partly because of the mud issue, partly because it's harder to take your hand of the bars. For the converse reasons bottles work fine on road bikes, so packs are less necessary, so most roadies use bottles. And many of us do not like having weight on the upper back and shoulders when in the more horizontal road-bike riding position (personally, I hate it). Also, if you wear a jersey with pockets, the pack tends to interfere.
> 
> But do whatever works for you.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Use whatever you're comfortable with. MTB guys use them all the time, partly because of the mud issue, partly because it's harder to take your hand of the bars. For the converse reasons bottles work fine on road bikes, so packs are less necessary, so most roadies use bottles. And many of us do not like having weight on the upper back and shoulders when in the more horizontal road-bike riding position (personally, I hate it). Also, if you wear a jersey with pockets, the pack tends to interfere.
> 
> But do whatever works for you.





SkiRacer55 said:


> Bingo. Pretty much my take on the whole issue...


Bingo^2 Mostly the "I hate wearing a pack on a road bike" deal. But I can see how people who like them, are used to them, and can't comfortably drink from a bottle while riding or coasting might like them.


----------



## authalic (Mar 21, 2013)

On my road bike, I put all of my tools, pump, and extra tube in a pack under my seat. I'll stuff my jersey pockets with food and my phone, and put my ID and money in a pocket in my shorts. I have two water bottles on my frame. I have found that it's relatively easy to refill water bottles on the road, if you look for drinking fountains in public parks or some random house with sprinklers.

On the MTB, I'll throw it all in the Camelbak. The availability of water sources on the trail is much less reliable.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

MTB ... No bottles as you get mud or dust on them. Everything goes into the camelbak. Bottles can go flying out as u hit the trails or the saddle bag can get in the way as you put your weight over the rear wheels.

Road ... When u r in the drops, unless everything is strapped down properly in your camelbak, u might feel it moving on your back. And your back do get quite damp from perspiration. Saddle for tools n spares n 2 bottles. 

But whatever that is convenient/comfortable for you.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I just don't because my back gets sweaty. Why wear a sweating wicking jersey/shirt if your back is gonna get soaked because it can't breathe? Also, when you get out of the saddle for long climbs or sprints, it moves a little bit. 

I do wear a backpack while commuting to school, and I live in a hilly area, no matter how well your pack fits, it still holds you back, IMO.

But do what works for you. I probably do a lot of things that are "taboo" like wear my Buffalo Sabres cycling jersey and rock out to the "Tron: Legacy" soundtrack while wearing earbuds (only in my right ear though), and that my drink mix doesn't match the color of my frame, you get the point...


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've tried it once and I didnt like it. It moves around too much when doing a hard sprint, out of saddle climbing and when in the drops. Then, it gets freaking sweaty nasty. On the trail its not bad because you are sweaty all over but the road you make enough wind even on a zero wind day to cool you down. 

Plus, I have 2 24oz bottles. I usually prehydrate the day before pretty good before a hotter ride and use the bottles to keep me good. One is full of hydration mix and the other is straight water.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

bballr4567 said:


> Plus, I have 2 24oz bottles. I usually prehydrate the day before pretty good before a hotter ride and use the bottles to keep me good. One is full of hydration mix and the other is straight water.


That is really good advice. I am going to try that out. Cheers!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a couple of 24oz bottles. I normally don't ride much more than 2-3 hrs so that seems to be a good amount of fluids. I e read quite a bit about over hydration actually...seems some people drink too much when exercising.

As for a camelbak...it just seems highly unappealing to have hanging off of my carcass...that and I back sweat like crazy, I would probably be pretty miserable.

...dare I ask what the deal is with a aging at other cyclists? I at a minimum give a head nod if I don't give a small hand wave with my hands still on the bars. Is this a no-no or something?


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

I just started cycling as well and use a camel back. I gotta say I actually enjoy it. Yea I might not look "cool" w/ it but water is easily accessible w/o having to reach down on the bike, you can carry more than you can in a bottle, and I believe most camel backs fit pretty snug on you so there's no swinging anything around. I will probably end up getting a water bottle/bottle cage for putting in a nutrient drink to go w/ the camel back at some point.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

blitzinger said:


> I just started cycling as well and use a camel back. I gotta say I actually enjoy it. Yea I might not look "cool" w/ it but water is easily accessible w/o having to reach down on the bike, you can carry more than you can in a bottle, and I believe most camel backs fit pretty snug on you so there's no swinging anything around. I will probably end up getting a water bottle/bottle cage for putting in a nutrient drink to go w/ the camel back at some point.


If you are new than you arent likely taking your bike for a century ride. If you are downing a 2L camelbak on a ride than you are drinking way too much arent hydrated enough to begin with. I rarely, if ever finish both of my 24 OZ bottles and most of my rides are in the 35-40 mile range when Im healthy. Right not Im hovering around 30 and I barely finish my hydration mix bottle. When I get home, I rehydrate and Im good to go. 

Plus, its Camelbak not Camel Back. You arent drinking from a Camel's back. lol

View attachment 281651


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

bballr4567 said:


> If you are new than you arent likely taking your bike for a century ride. If you are downing a 2L camelbak on a ride than you are drinking way too much arent hydrated enough to begin with. I rarely, if ever finish both of my 24 OZ bottles and most of my rides are in the 35-40 mile range when Im healthy. Right not Im hovering around 30 and I barely finish my hydration mix bottle. When I get home, I rehydrate and Im good to go.
> 
> Plus, its Camelbak not Camel Back. You arent drinking from a Camel's back. lol
> 
> View attachment 281651


I don't drink the whole thing. I am too lazy to go down to the bike shop and buy a cage/bottle and my dad who used to mountain bike had an unopened camelbak* that he gave me so I just fill it about half way and go.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

latitude918 said:


> Hi there. I recently got into cycling, and have a number of hydration packs, as I am also an avid hiker. The question is: is it taboo to use hydration packs? Are members of the cycling community bottles only? I don't want them to look at me and be like "who is that guy?"
> 
> Joking aside, I have a hydration pack that is just the right size for a 2L bladder, pump, tube, levers, and a couple odds and ends. However, are packs a big no-no with roadies, or am I good to go?


I wear a small pack on when I mtn bike. I would never ride without it. However when road biking have moved away from the pack. A few reasons for this. First is storage. On the mtn bike I carry more stuff, tube, tool kit, mini pliers and 100oz of water. I carry this stuff on mtn rides since I am more remote most times and things can happen on a trail where there is a 5 or 10 mile walk to get to a road. Need to be self sufficient. On the road bike I carry 2 tires levers, tube and pump. That is it as worse comes to worse I can call for help as I will always be on a main road. So what I need will fit in a seat bag easily. On the mtn bike I have had seat bags fall off generally tear up the contents due to rattling around. They don't do that in pack. 

Water bottles get really dirty on mtn bikes it can be really hard to reach down and drink water when bombing down single track. Easier with the pack to drink on the move. 

What I have found is there is additional freedom without a pack on the road bike. I feel more aero dynamic in the drops and am just a bit cooler. To me is what you are comfortable with. I tend to like to keep deat weight on things that don't move as much . On the trails the my hardtail moves alot. I keep my upper body more stationary and left the bike move under me as needed. On the road bike since the road is smooth the bike feels like it is more glued to the road and it feels like my body moves alot more. Standing is really where i get this feeling. Not really sure if it true or not, but since this is all about which one feels right I guess it is valid.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

bballr4567 said:


> If you are new than you arent likely taking your bike for a century ride. If you are downing a 2L camelbak on a ride than you are drinking way too much arent hydrated enough to begin with. I rarely, if ever finish both of my 24 OZ bottles and most of my rides are in the 35-40 mile range when Im healthy. Right not Im hovering around 30 and I barely finish my hydration mix bottle. When I get home, I rehydrate and Im good to go.


I don't think you can make this assessment. I did 2.5 hr road ride a few weeks back and drank through my 2 21 oz bottles and really wanted more. Last ride it as 95 when I started and drank through a single 21 oz bottle in 1 hour. That same ride in the winter might be little to no water (just pre hrydrate). Far better IMHO to come home with extra water than to return dry. Of course I have been mtn biking for years in the desert were water is hard to come by and is never found trail side. If you are riding on suburban roads you probably can find a water source somewhere. I did mtn bike ride in Janurary and used up my entire 100oz camelbak and still had another 10 miles to ride to get to my car. I was happy to find a drinking fountain at trail head I could fill up. Rare find here and save my butt. Now for long rides like that I bring the 100oz camelbak and a 21 oz back up bottle.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

blitzinger said:


> I am too lazy to go down to the bike shop and buy a cage/bottle.


Have you heard about this new "internet" thing? You can buy stuff and they'll bring it right to your door!


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Have you heard about this new "internet" thing? You can buy stuff and they'll bring it right to your door!


Eh, not a fan of paying for shipping. I mean it's $5 cheaper to get at LBS. just haven't felt it warranted since I got the camelbak already for free. It'll come in time. Just not now.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

JoePAz said:


> I don't think you can make this assessment. I did 2.5 hr road ride a few weeks back and drank through my 2 21 oz bottles and really wanted more. Last ride it as 95 when I started and drank through a single 21 oz bottle in 1 hour. That same ride in the winter might be little to no water (just pre hrydrate). Far better IMHO to come home with extra water than to return dry. Of course I have been mtn biking for years in the desert were water is hard to come by and is never found trail side. If you are riding on suburban roads you probably can find a water source somewhere. I did mtn bike ride in Janurary and used up my entire 100oz camelbak and still had another 10 miles to ride to get to my car. I was happy to find a drinking fountain at trail head I could fill up. Rare find here and save my butt. Now for long rides like that I bring the 100oz camelbak and a 21 oz back up bottle.


2.5 hr road ride is probably on the upper limit of 40-45 miles right? 

As I stated, MTBing is totally different in regards to this aspect. 10 miles on the trail does not equal 10 miles on the road.


The water you take in on a ride rarely touches what your body needs. For the most part you body takes it from other sources than drinking and its just a "quincher" for a lack of a better word. Plus, if you are just drinking straight water when its 95 then you need to rethink that strategy as well.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

bballr4567 said:


> 2.5 hr road ride is probably on the upper limit of 40-45 miles right?
> 
> As I stated, MTBing is totally different in regards to this aspect. 10 miles on the trail does not equal 10 miles on the road.
> 
> ...



2.5 came in at 50 miles, but who is counting and yes 10 miles on the trail is not like 10 miles on the road. 2.5 hrs on trail is similar to 2.5 on the road, but even then not the same. Water is not just to wet your mouth. Water is replace what you sweat out. Simple hydration and it is dependent on effort level and temps. As for drinking straight water in the heat. It is all I use in 50F temps or 100F temps. Being in Arizona I spend alot of time doing alot of things in 100 deg temps and water is the best.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

bballr4567 said:


> 2.5 hr road ride is probably on the upper limit of 40-45 miles right?
> 
> As I stated, MTBing is totally different in regards to this aspect. 10 miles on the trail does not equal 10 miles on the road.
> 
> ...


I finally sold a friend on products like Hammer's Heed and Fizz. He had been taking straight water as well and had cramping/bonking problems. I told him to read into it...our bodies use quite a bit more than just water when your exercising for hours on end. He started using their stuff and was seeing immediate results...it can really make a big difference.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

JoePAz said:


> 2.5 came in at 50 miles, but who is counting and yes 10 miles on the trail is not like 10 miles on the road. 2.5 hrs on trail is similar to 2.5 on the road, but even then not the same. Water is not just to wet your mouth. Water is replace what you sweat out. Simple hydration and it is dependent on effort level and temps. As for drinking straight water in the heat. It is all I use in 50F temps or 100F temps. Being in Arizona I spend alot of time doing alot of things in 100 deg temps and* water is the best.*


No, water is not the best. Water isnt the only thing in sweat. Lots of money and scientific studies prove this. Its best to try and replace what you are sweating. I wont go into detail about it but I would really suggest you look into it. 

And no, 2.5 hrs on the trail really isnt the same as 2.5 on the road.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

So, my frame only has the screws to attach one bottle cage. Any suggestions on what to do to attach another?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Hydration packs are not as useful for the road, but in the end, it doesn't matter one bit. The only thing that matters is if you're having fun on your bike. That's it.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

latitude918 said:


> So, my frame only has the screws to attach one bottle cage. Any suggestions on what to do to attach another?


Amazon.com: Two Fish Quick Cage Water Bottle Cage: Sports & Outdoors

I put this on my old 10 speed b/c it didn't have braze-ons for a cage. Works really well too.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

SBard1985 said:


> Amazon.com: Two Fish Quick Cage Water Bottle Cage: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I put this on my old 10 speed b/c it didn't have braze-ons for a cage. Works really well too.


Ohhh! Very nice. I wonder if zip ties would work. I have a bunch of those laying around in my backpacking kit.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

latitude918 said:


> Ohhh! Very nice. I wonder if zip ties would work. I have a bunch of those laying around in my backpacking kit.


They don't, that is why I bought that. Give it a try though, the only thing you have to lose is two zip ties.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

SBard1985 said:


> They don't, that is why I bought that. Give it a try though, the only thing you have to lose is two zip ties.


Blast. Thanks for the advice. I'll have to pick up one of those, or a similar adapter for my second cage. Thanks


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

latitude918 said:


> Ohhh! Very nice. I wonder if zip ties would work. I have a bunch of those laying around in my backpacking kit.





SBard1985 said:


> They don't, that is why I bought that. Give it a try though, the only thing you have to lose is two zip ties.





latitude918 said:


> Blast. Thanks for the advice. I'll have to pick up one of those, or a similar adapter for my second cage. Thanks


I think zip ties would indeed work, but you'd have to do it right.

Start by getting something very grippy onto the bike frame in the area contacted by the bottle cage and the zip ties. I'd use a scrap of handlebar tape, or something similar - something rubbery and preferably with adhesive on one side (like bar tape!.... or use simple double sided tape if needed). 

Then, use as many zip ties as you can fit and/or at least the biggest/broadest ones you can find, and cinch them as tight as you can (using a pliers, maybe). 

For example, if you're trying to zip tie a conventional water bottle cage:

Make sure there is something grippy between the cage and the frame. A scrap or scraps of cork or foam-type bar tape is perfect. The typical water bottle cage has two bolt holes in it. Try to fit two zip ties through each hole - and/or expand the holes to accommodate two zip ties, and make the zip ties as wide/broad as you can. Make sure the holes don't have sharp edges (sand lightly if necessary).

Hope that makes sense. These things will double the # of zip ties you're using, increase the surface area for them to grip and increase the grip of the surface itself. It will hold a lot. Another easy thing to do might be to use dabs of hot glue in strategic places as well to decrease the potential of the ties to slide. Hot glue adheres very well to clean bike frames and comes off without any harm at all (gentle heating). I've used it many times on glossy and matte aluminum, steel and CF frames. I wouldn't use it instead of zip ties for this, but to reinforce the "anti-slip" tactics.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Water is heavy, so if there's drinking fountains or stores along your route, you don't need to take so much of it at once. Just take some baggies of gatorade powder mix with you. I bought like 400 2x3 ziplock bags on amazon for $5, and that's what I use.


----------



## latitude918 (May 29, 2013)

Camilo said:


> I think zip ties would indeed work, but you'd have to do it right.


When it starts to get that involved, I think the velcro caged linked earlier would be an easier option.

I appreciate the input though.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

latitude918 said:


> When it starts to get that involved, I think the velcro caged linked earlier would be an easier option.
> 
> I appreciate the input though.


Yea, I just mentioned it if you wanted to use a water bottle cage you already had. BUt it's really not involved: wrap tube with something, apply zip ties.


----------

